# Prince of Persian running slow for no reason



## acarrigan (May 9, 2008)

I am running Vista and I own POP1 and POP3. The problem I am having is that both games are running in slow motion. I have a powerful computer and I already tried setting the graphics all the way down and it gave no results. 

I ran POP3 on my previos computer which ran XP and had much lower specs, and it handled the game just fine.

Please help.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Try running the games in compatibility mode (I'm not sure which version of Windows they were designed for, but it should be listed on the box). Right-click the shortcut, and select Compatibility. The options should be listed there. Let us know if that helps. If not, please post your full system specs (see "Posting System Specs" in my signature).


----------



## acarrigan (May 9, 2008)

I tried two different compatibility modes and I re-installed the game. No results. I will work on posting my specs.


----------



## acarrigan (May 9, 2008)

HP Pavillion dv6775us Entertainment Notebook PC


Power Supply – (it's a laptop, does it still apply?) AC adapter 90W, 6-cell Lithium Ion battery 

Motherboard – could not find info

CPU – Intel Core 2 DUO T5450 1.66 GHz, 1667 MHz, 2 Cores, 2 Logical Processors

RAM – 3072MB DDR2 SDRAM 

Video Card(s) – Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS 256MB PCI

Hard Drive(s) – Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00 250GB 5400RPM SATA

Operating System - Vista Home Premium 32 Bit


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Just to confirm, is this the game you're trying to run? If not, can you indicate the correct one from the list on this page please (or link to me another page)?

If the first link is the correct page, then the problem is simply that your computer is too new to run the game. This often happens when going from XP to Vista - the operating systems are too different for the game to handle.


----------



## acarrigan (May 9, 2008)

No, it's not that game. The two games are: Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (2003), and Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones (2005).


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

On the game box, the required system specs should be listed - please check those and post them for us.


----------



## acarrigan (May 9, 2008)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time

Operating System: Windows 98 SE/ 2000/ ME/ XP (ONLY) 
Processor: 800 MHz Pentium III or AMD Athlon 
Memory: 256 MB of RAM 
Video Card: 64 MB GeForce 3 or higher, or ATI Radeon 8500 or higher, Matrox Parhelia. (GeForce4 MX not supported) 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0 or higher compatible sound card 
DirectX: Versions 9.0 or higher (included on game disc) 
Hard Drive Space: 1.5 GB minimum hard drive space 
CD-ROM: 16X or better (not recommended for use with CD-RWs) 
Additional Supported Peripherals: ThrustMaster FIRESTORM Dual Analog 3 
Controls: Windows-compatible keyboard and mouse 


Prince of Perisa: The Two Thrones

Minimum Requirements
Supported OS: Windows 2000/XP (only) 
Processor: 1.0 GHz AMD Athlon or Intel Pentium III (1.5 GHz Pentium IV or AMD Athlon recommended) 
RAM: 256 MB (512 MB recommended) 
Video Card: 32 MB DirectX 9.0c compliant (128 MB recommended) (see supported list*) 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compliant (Dolby Digital Live required for Dolby Digital audio)
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (included on disc) 
CD-ROM: 16x or faster or 4x DVD-ROM (32x or faster recommended) 
Hard Drive Space: 1.5 GB minimum
Peripherals: Windows-compatible gamepad

*Supported Video Cards at Time of Release 
ATI 7500/8500/9000/X series 
NVIDIA GeForce 3/4/FX/6/7 series (GeForce 4 MX not supported) 
Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. 

There ya go, Thanks for helping me with this. :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It should run, but you're also trying to do this on a laptop.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The specs for the first game indicate to me a compatibility issue - if it can run on 98, likelyhood is, it won't run on Vista. Many games which run on XP also won't run on Vista. Add to that the fact that you're using a laptop...



> Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.


Click on "Common Game Issues" in my sig, and run through all the steps just to be sure. Let us know how you go.


----------



## acarrigan (May 9, 2008)

I went through all the steps. No results. I fooled around with some compatibility options and got it to work for about a minute, but then it slowed down again--could have just been an unrelated moment of correct operation. This is really an annoying problem. And yet I see a recent thread that somebody is having a problem with the same game running too fast...weird...
Any more advice would be appreciated, thanks for helping me.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jul 4, 2009)

Run the game -> open the task manager -> find the game process -> Set affinity -> uncheck all but 1 CPU box.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The upright man is right... don't know why he is banned though.


----------

